# Mayones NAMM 2014



## DoomJazz (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw this shared by Ryan Siew from some chap named Josh Wibaut. New shape!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice. Reminds of a flat top Ran Crusher.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 23, 2014)

Does it have an arm contour? Because all I want is a Regius or comparable Mayones with an arm contour and I will play them almost exclusively.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 23, 2014)

love that shape.


----------



## ONE (Jan 23, 2014)

Yay, another RG ripoff...


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome finish.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 23, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> love that shape.



I can't say for sure, but I feel like if you had spent sufficient time with a Mayones, your reaction to that body style would be a little different.


----------



## ONE (Jan 23, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Awesome finish.



When I first saw that on their site I had the sudden realisation that I need more money


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2014)

I will have a Mayones one day. I need to work myself up to spend that much on a guitar first though.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder what the headstock is like.


----------



## constepatdyak (Jan 23, 2014)

that body is so un-mayones like haha


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 23, 2014)

The guitar by itself is just way too gorgeous.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Awesome finish.



Notice that it now has Hipshot bridge and tuners. I though the ToM was kind of classy looking on that model tbh.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2014)

Didn't notice that until you pointed it out, was hypnotized by the finish. I agree on the looks of the TOM though.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 23, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> I wonder what the headstock is like.



mmmmmm ........ blackmachine 

But that look seriously tasty. Will be very interested to find out about the headstock design.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> I wonder what the headstock is like.



Found it. Acceptable:


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

Another:











Also...rumor is that's for Misha? Why not.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you sure that isn't a misplaced Ran?


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Are you sure that isn't a misplaced Ran?



I agree, but welcome Mayones quality, options, and distribution to one of my favorite guitar shapes.

Also, I guess it should have been obvious - etched Jugg pickups supporting the Misha hypothesis. Misha got Jackson to build an RGA, it is only fitting that he would also get Mayones to build a Ran.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 24, 2014)

narad said:


> Found it. Acceptable:


I always loved mayones for their unique body shape, but this way too cliche .


----------



## Khoi (Jan 24, 2014)

The shape looks more like a BRJ than a RAN I think


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 24, 2014)

Mmmmmmm that will be mayones number 4 lol.

I love it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thats Mishas guitar. Its a new model that isnt available for order quite yet. Its a bolt on, is going to be cheaper than the Setius, wont be coming with Juggernauts as stock, and has the same top as the regius. Its basically a setius w a regius radiused top.


----------



## Watty (Jan 24, 2014)

^ Huh. Give me an island burst and I might be into it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 24, 2014)

narad said:


> Another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an arousing headstock!!!
Love it!!!
Looks perfect for my liking even if I got used the the cockstocks on Mayones since they quite fit their body shapes


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 24, 2014)

By the way, I wouldnt count on this being another sig model though. I heard that Misha just signed with Jackson. I dont want to start a rumor but thats what I heard


----------



## Khoi (Jan 24, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> By the way, I wouldnt count on this being another sig model though. I heard that Misha just signed with Jackson. I dont want to start a rumor but thats what I heard



 isn't that the very definition of what starting a rumor is?


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2014)

This topic is gonna hurt..


----------



## JP7 (Jan 24, 2014)

Im working the booth believe it's awesome! Leonardo 7 come down and visit the booth again I wanna know who you are!


----------



## Minoin (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheaper then the Setius? Wow, that would be awesome!


----------



## jahosy (Jan 24, 2014)

Love it. And CHEAPER?!


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

jahosy said:


> Love it. And CHEAPER?!



Yea, this is getting ridiculous. For guitar players, Christmas comes in January.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> I dont want to start a rumor but


Good job 

I'm with the "need armrest ergonomics" on (super)strats. Or LPs for that matter.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 24, 2014)

Wonder if it will be cheaper than the setius M6 - cause were these not just released to be "cheaper" models  ?


----------



## constepatdyak (Jan 24, 2014)

What about the cheaper cheap Setius...the Setius Alpha?


----------



## Skullet (Jan 24, 2014)

Mayones Setius M6 - All Mahogany body guitar for a full round tone and long sustain

are these the cheaper ones ?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 24, 2014)

IMO looks great! Very aggressive


----------



## arcadia fades (Jan 24, 2014)

the headstock on that new model.... is a bit of a letdown. Guessing they are trying to take a lot of skervesen customers away with that body shape. Well...


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm intrigued.. What's the model name ? I'm currently saving up for a Regius and now this.. Let me go change my pants


----------



## Toxin (Jan 24, 2014)

am i the only one who sees this headstock as Jaden Rose's ripoff?


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys, the fact that there's not even agreement over who Mayones is ripping off is a strong indication that they're not ripping off anyone. You need to arrange 7 tuning pegs, you're basically either going inline or 4/3, you want to keep them mostly in line for a near-straight string pull, and you want it to be pointy to match the body, and largely 2-dimensional to match the lack of contouring on the top. There's not a ton of (non-stupid) options.


----------



## matisq (Jan 24, 2014)

Am I the only one who sees this guitar is made of wood and have strings?
C'mon people! There is no way to create new klasik shaped guitar these days.

I like Mayones. It's from Poland


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks awesome! Going to NAMM and coming home with 3 guitars made for you must be really nice. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> Does it have an arm contour? Because all I want is a Regius or comparable Mayones with an arm contour and I will play them almost exclusively.





The Mayones I tried were really nice but without an arm contour I could barely play. I'm amazed they don't offer the flat top contour you see on Blackmachine/Huffyschimdy


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like a Jaden Rose JHM.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

narad said:


> I agree, but welcome Mayones quality, options, and distribution to one of my favorite guitar shapes.
> 
> Also, I guess it should have been obvious - etched Jugg pickups supporting the Misha hypothesis. Misha got Jackson to build an RGA, it is only fitting that he would also get Mayones to build a Ran.



Like Chuck Norris ordering a Big Mac at Burger King. 

He got one.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 24, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> By the way, I wouldnt count on this being another sig model though. I heard that Misha just signed with Jackson. I dont want to start a rumor but thats what I heard



Misha has said the only deals he does are non exclusive because he likes to play a bunch of different gear, but I guess we will see.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 24, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## nikolix (Jan 24, 2014)

What are you talking about people?~!
Its not only the main idea, its also the execution. Of course it brings Ibanez RG shapes and JAden or Ran headstocks in mind but its way more balanced and pretier. Nothing to do with the slobby Jaden head.

IM humble O it kicks ass. Mayones became way heavier at last.



narad said:


> Another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 24, 2014)

According to Instagram Misha spent last night getting plastered on vodka shots with the Mayones guys, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 24, 2014)

I get that a lot of double cut designs look the same, and there are only so many ways to get a good looking headstock, but why bust balls when they have similarities? If it's a pointy double cut, it's a pointy double cut.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it possible to get a close up of the tag so we can read it?


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 24, 2014)

I like it, since it looks more like an Ibanez RG than a Schecter Omen.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 24, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Awesome finish.



Damn, that's beautiful. I could almost get over the fact that it's a superstrat for that finish. And I'm agnostic on the TOM/Hipshot question - I've played both, and can groove equally well on either.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2014)

Hot damn, I like! So many guitars are shaped like RG's or pointy-strats, who really cares. If its a nice guitar, its a nice guitar. 

I especially like the lack of any sort of binding. If the wood choices are on-point, it pretty much ticks every box for me.



leonardo7 said:


> Thats Mishas guitar. Its a new model that isnt available for order quite yet. Its a bolt on, is going to be cheaper than the Setius, wont be coming with Juggernauts as stock, and has the same top as the regius. Its basically a setius w a regius radiused top.



Nice. If this is true, I might just get one of these rather than one of the new schecters, since they're making it a goddamn pain to get a lefty model in the UK.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 24, 2014)

There are beyond way too many choices to throw money at. So many signature models this year, so many new/variations of models, and most of which are kicking ass pretty well. I'm totally f*cked; I still have two customs to pay off, and now all this new shit producing GAS. Then as soon as I get focused, Mayones goes and puts Hipshots on Setius models and intros a new one. 

It's like pointing out a squirrel to a dog.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the new model. Even if it does draw inspiration from other models. This one as a whole is very beautiful while those from other companies all have bits and pieces that I don't care for. I like it because it is an edgier design but not extreme. It is the perfect balance between aggressive and classy. Their previous models were full on in the class department but were slightly lacking in the aggressive.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 24, 2014)

The new model's name is "Duvells".


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Toxin said:


> am i the only one who sees this headstock as Jaden Rose's ripoff?



It looks like a Mayones Regius headstock with a pointed tip instead of a rounded one.


----------



## Rook (Jan 24, 2014)

That new Mayones made me do a bit of a sick in my mouth. Sorry guys, not for me...

Bleurgh.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 24, 2014)

I actually really like it haha. I never liked the previous headstocks at all. It's what has always put me off them. Different strokes etc.

I agree that it looks a bit more aggresive, which I like!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

I will admit I threw up a little also...


































from my penis.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Awesome finish.



Couldn't give two shits about the new RG shape, but this...

INTO MY VEINS!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 24, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I can't say for sure, but I feel like if you had spent sufficient time with a Mayones, your reaction to that body style would be a little different.



Are they not comfortable?


----------



## serch777 (Jan 24, 2014)

Here are better pictures from the Musifacts Terneuzen facebook page guys, what do you think?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think It looks really cool. Im curious what the price on them will be.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

The back looks awesome too!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep, looks awesome.

Not to sure about the 6 bolt joint. But the wenge neck is fantastic!


----------



## Bretton (Jan 24, 2014)

of all the pointy double cuts out there, it probably looks the LEAST like a ran... rans have those rad bevels/cutouts on the insides of the horns, which make them just about the only pointy double cut I can tell from any other.


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 24, 2014)

The shape isn't really intriguing, but I LOVE the top and the finish. AND DAT NECK.

Man, I've been really GASsing for a natural finished guitar pretty hard lately.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't tell whether or not I like it... I almost wish the headstock was a bit more "pointy" as in if it had sharper edges. Definitely pretty cool though.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn, I like it even more now I've seen some better pictures. I have a Setius and its a great, really classy guitar, but sometimes I want something a bit more metal. So glad they designed a new headstock for it, I think it matches pretty good. 

Also, is it really for bulb? I thought he didn't like mahogany.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 24, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> That's an arousing headstock!!!
> Love it!!!
> Looks perfect for my liking even if I got used the the cockstocks on Mayones since they quite fit their body shapes



It's like a combination of the Jackson 3x3 and the Caparison headstock. Pretty damn awesome.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

When I order mine, I will have some different wood, hardware, and definitely a different control layout. However, the design itself is perfect for me.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 24, 2014)

That neck does it every time. I'm glad to see more and more wenge/bubinga necks popping up. They feel great and are awesome in baritone guitars and basses. If the price is right on these puppies, then sh*t, I'll need a new credit card.


----------



## gorthul (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, that new model looks amazing. I especially love the headstock, for my taste it's perfect.
So much GAS. -.-


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 24, 2014)

damn right lol


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2014)

Kind of wish it would be available earlier than late 2014. Oh well, plenty of time to plan I guess!

I wonder what the price point will be.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 24, 2014)

I hope this is a new model for the Djentleman range.


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 24, 2014)

All these Mayones with their delicious control layouts 

Really wish that they would open a US shop...


----------



## jahosy (Jan 24, 2014)

Love it even more now the pics are out!

Glad it didn't have any bevelled arm contours. The regius contoured top works just fine.

To top it off it's gonna be mayones quality.


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 24, 2014)

I honestly don't really like it, it's very bland and boring. Then again, when I try one I'll probably be blown away like I usually am with mayones haha!

On the other hand, setius with hipshot bridge? YES PLEASE!


----------



## Rook (Jan 24, 2014)

Can we start referring to this as the Mayones RG-us.

That makes me giggle.


Otherwise I'm a little underwhelmed by Mayo this year, they told me I'd see some mental scales and the like soon but not yet sadface.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

I think some plain black pickups with matching knob and switch would make it look a lot better. Idk the beat up BKP covers just never look good to me on such a nice guitar. The volume knob is a little too bling bling.


----------



## Phrygian (Jan 24, 2014)

Rook said:


> Otherwise I'm a little underwhelmed by Mayo this year, they told me I'd see some mental scales and the like soon but not yet sadface.



Same, I was REALLY hoping for a 7string legend!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 24, 2014)

What do you guys think of this one that I called dibs on at NAMM? 







I also love this one, but regrettably we lost out on it:


----------



## ramses (Jan 24, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> What do you guys think of this one that I called dibs on at NAMM?



I think that you have very good taste, sir!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful is what I think.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 24, 2014)

Zim, do you have any info on that new model?


----------



## Luke Scicluna (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> The shape looks more like a BRJ than a RAN I think




One doesn't just mention BRJ on SSO anymore.


----------



## dean_fry (Jan 24, 2014)

Duvells looks somewhat like the Ibanez Titan from Jake...I like the new model a lot!!!


----------



## Luke Scicluna (Jan 24, 2014)

Toxin said:


> am i the only one who sees this headstock as Jaden Rose's ripoff?



The Crusher itself is a Jaden ripoff.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2014)

No it looks like they just copied a Les Paul. Then they flattened out the top and put another cutaway on top. They added a string, changed the bridge, added some frets, put the neck on with screws, re-did the electronics, removed the inlays, changed the hardware, took off the binding...

I wouldn't be surprised if Gibson sued the living shit out of them for such blatant copyright infringement. Obvious LP ripoff...


----------



## jahosy (Jan 24, 2014)

Luke Scicluna said:


> The Crusher itself is a Jaden ripoff.



And a caparison rip-off


----------



## ONE (Jan 24, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> What do you guys think of this one that I called dibs on at NAMM?



Is it me or do the gauges on that seem outrageous?


----------



## serch777 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lets not forget that it's just a prototype; I think they didn't choose the best example of the new line for NAMM. I can only imagine how would that model look with a matte black top, a natural back, ebony (although maple would look awesome too) fretboard, and a better knob location....


----------



## chinooo (Jan 24, 2014)

damn!!
That's a beautiful guitar!! Do they have any info on the booth about the pricing for this model?? Maybe I'll just save a little bit more for this guitar, instead of getting the KM-7


----------



## constepatdyak (Jan 24, 2014)

chinooo said:


> damn!!
> That's a beautiful guitar!! Do they have any info on the booth about the pricing for this model?? Maybe I'll just save a little bit more for this guitar, instead of getting the KM-7



Apparently cheaper than the Setius which is pretty damn good. However it still is a proto and not being made until September or something


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 24, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> What do you guys think of this one that I called dibs on at NAMM?
> 
> I also love this one, but regrettably we lost out on it:



If you had scored this one... I would just mail you my tax return. So sick. But, I have a custom Regius 7 order I'm holding out for, which will NOT spare expense. 
Regardless I know who to contact!  And that one you did grab is a beaut.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 24, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> If you had scored this one... I would just mail you my tax return. So sick. But, I have a custom Regius 7 order I'm holding out for, which will NOT spare expense.
> Regardless I know who to contact!  And that one you did grab is a beaut.



Thanks man that is very much appreciated


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 24, 2014)

SkullCrusher said:


> I hope this is a new model for the Djentleman range.



It's a $10000 guitar. Are you still interested?


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 24, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> What do you guys think of this one that I called dibs on at NAMM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing stuff man. You have a great choice, I am certain someone will pick it up. 

Shouldn't Mayones give you boatloads more though? I'd think you'd be selling like 10 of these guitars at least.


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 24, 2014)

What beauties!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 25, 2014)

Workhorse said:


> It's a $10000 guitar. Are you still interested?



No! Haha. 

I'll order a custom regius at half the price!!


----------



## chinooo (Jan 25, 2014)

constepatdyak said:


> Apparently cheaper than the Setius which is pretty damn good. However it still is a proto and not being made until September or something



Nice!!
Thanks dude!
I've seen a lot of 7 string Setius go for way below the 2K mark, so if this is cheaper, then I think i will just save my money and patiently wait for September to get here....


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2014)

Workhorse said:


> It's a $10000 guitar. Are you still interested?



What do you mean it's a $10k guitar? There's nothing on that guitar that would place it above half that.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just stunning ! ... do these come in 6 string bari scales/lengths ?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 25, 2014)

sifi2112 said:


> Just stunning ! ... do these come in 6 string bari scales/lengths ?



Yes!! You can order in 25.4 or 27 inch


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 25, 2014)

narad said:


> What do you mean it's a $10k guitar? There's nothing on that guitar that would place it above half that.



Retail price $10347

Mayones NAMM SHOW 2014

It'll go for less, but I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 25, 2014)

Workhorse said:


> Shouldn't Mayones give you boatloads more though? I'd think you'd be selling like 10 of these guitars at least.



We have a lot of Mayones guitars on order already, and have had 4 come through in the last month or two. I just couldn't buy many NAMM pieces because, as you can imagine, this time of year is when I have to spend a ZILLION dollars on new product so my budget is spread thin.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2014)

Having seen this guitar and seen it in person (I held it and looked at it up close, felt the contours and stuff), I wouldn't say it reminds me of anything. It doesn't look as generic in person. The angles of the horns and the bevels are a little different from what I usually see, and the headstock looks a little more angled and "hard" than the Jaden Rose one.

I'd ignore all the rumors, because they mean nothing. Ya know who came up to me while I was looking at this guitar, and talked about how excited he was about every aspect of it? Dino Cazares. I watched him talk with the Mayones guys about it, and he held it and inspected it (like I did afterwards). So what about this talk about him not getting a signature with Ibanez after all, and deleting his post about it on Facebook? What does it mean?!

answer: FRIGGIN' NOTHING. He's a guitarist. He loves guitars. He has certain arrangements with different companies. So what about Misha? SAME FRIGGIN' THING. Guitar players. Knows cool shit when he sees it, and loves to try EVERYTHING. Has different deals all over.

I also saw Fredrik Thordendal hang out at the Strandberg booth, talking to Ola Strandberg about the different specifications and stuff. OMG FREDRIK LEAVING IBANEZ?!
NOPE! I talked to him by the Ibanez booth, and he mentioned how super happy he was with how the M80M turned out, and that he was really glad and excited about the success of bringing that model out at such a good quality despite the affordable price.

I could continue with all the well known and famous players I saw at different booths playing different guitars, but it means nothing. Tell me you wouldn't do the same no matter who you were endorsing!

edit: My point, of course, is that until we hear the artists state something publicly or actual press releases are made or something, all the rumors are useless.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jan 28, 2014)

As a Regius owner, I'm baffled at how the MSRP of that reverse-burst 6 string is nearly twice as much as my own 6 string. Sure, it has maple bindings rather than the pearloid, korina rather than maho or ash, and it has the Schaller-Hans over an ABM or Hipshot. And sure, reverse-burst finish HOMG, but those options alone = +$5000? Seems somewhat inflated.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm surprised mayones didn't have any Schaller Hannes 7 bridges on any of their Regius guitars.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2014)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> As a Regius owner, I'm baffled at how the MSRP of that reverse-burst 6 string is nearly twice as much as my own 6 string. Sure, it has maple bindings rather than the pearloid, korina rather than maho or ash, and it has the Schaller-Hans over an ABM or Hipshot. And sure, reverse-burst finish HOMG, but those options alone = +$5000? Seems somewhat inflated.



Royalties. Spec out your own custom and it will cost a fraction of what a signature model version is, even for basically the same specs. I also dont understand why more people dont consider the Setius. Its utter perfection in every way and costs way less.


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Royalties. Spec out your own custom and it will cost a fraction of what a signature model version is, even for basically the same specs. I also dont understand* why more people dont consider the Setius. *Its utter perfection in every way and costs way less.


because of the headstock I guess


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2014)

Zado said:


> because of the headstock I guess



I think the headstock looks much better on the Setius. Subjective I geuss. But thats a shame, the Setius is unreal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2014)

Cockstock > whatever the hell the Setius stock is


----------



## celticelk (Jan 28, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cockstock > whatever the hell the Setius stock is



Whatev. I think the Setius stock is way classier, myself, but then I've never had much love for a cockstock.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2014)

The Setius headstock seems so "normal" i dont see how it offends anyone, but its everyones right to feel that way. They offer both and have a new model with a more Jackson SLS style headstock too. Theyre all customs anyways.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the setius since I prefer bolt on necks and arch tops. 

I always wondered why the setius was so much cheaper than the Regius. Is a neck thru really that much harder/time consuming to make?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> I like the setius since I prefer bolt on necks and arch tops.
> 
> I always wondered why the setius was so much cheaper than the Regius. Is a neck thru really that much harder/time consuming to make?



Must be that, because the quality is identical.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> The Setius headstock seems so "normal" i dont see how it offends anyone/QUOTE]
> 
> It doesn't offend me, I was just raised with the ESP cockstock, so it's closer to what I like.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 28, 2014)

I've had 4 Regius' and 3 Setius', and the Regius' were all nicer guitars than the Setius', with the exception of the Setius Pro I just got, which is ....ing baller. It might have just been my luck or something, though. They're all very very nice guitars, though, and I would recommend them to anybody that is interested in the look of them.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I've had 4 Regius' and 3 Setius', and the Regius' were all nicer guitars than the Setius', with the exception of the Setius Pro I just got, which is ....ing baller. It might have just been my luck or something, though. They're all very very nice guitars, though, and I would recommend them to anybody that is interested in the look of them.



My experience is the opposite. I like the Setius models I've played more than the Regius. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2014)

Curious, is it possible to get a bolt-on Regius?


----------



## arcadia fades (Jan 28, 2014)

i've had a regius 7 and setius 7, the regius 7 sounded much better, mahogany bolt on necks is not for me. (they both had the same pickups)


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 28, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Royalties. Spec out your own custom and it will cost a fraction of what a signature model version is, even for basically the same specs. I also dont understand why more people dont consider the Setius. Its utter perfection in every way and costs way less.



What if we want dat wenge top doe


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 29, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Curious, is it possible to get a bolt-on Regius?



Their semi-custom spec sheet would indicate not. 

However I believe they also run a full-custom shop, so it would be possible. Whether they'd do it or not, though, I dunno.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2014)

Seanthesheep said:


> What if we want dat wenge top doe



You can get the Eye Poplar top on the Setius, such as these:


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 30, 2014)

The Setius is definitely the one I like the most. I can't wait to see more of the new model though.


----------



## Zado (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2014)

Zado said:


>



Holy smokes. I have to put one on order like that, thats gorgeous.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 30, 2014)

Well shit, yet another Mayones I may need to own.


----------



## Genome (Jan 30, 2014)

Zado said:


>


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 30, 2014)

Pretty sure that one is Marks from Periff.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 30, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> Well shit, yet another Mayones I may need to own.



Dammit, Jeph, leave some shit for the rest of us!


----------



## chinooo (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Nick, do you have any info on the new model?? base model estimated price or anything you can share with us?? If this new model is cheaper than a Setius, count me in for a pre order


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2014)

chinooo said:


> Hey Nick, do you have any info on the new model?? base model estimated price or anything you can share with us?? If this new model is cheaper than a Setius, count me in for a pre order



Just that its a prototype called the Duvell. My guy at Mayones doesn't know when it'll be an official model yet or what the pricing will be. As soon as I do I'll be adding to my site's order form though and posting about it on Facebook.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jan 31, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Royalties. Spec out your own custom and it will cost a fraction of what a signature model version is, even for basically the same specs. I also dont understand why more people dont consider the Setius. Its utter perfection in every way and costs way less.



Do you mean Signature Royalties, or just pre-built model royalties (dunno what they would be for). But as far as I know, this is not a Misha signature model, or anyone's signature for that matter. So, I don't think there would be any royalties involved. However, I can see it being cheaper to spec-out a custom yourself and get a lower price, just comparing to similar guitars before I was quoted for my custom.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2014)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> Do you mean Signature Royalties, or just pre-built model royalties (dunno what they would be for). But as far as I know, this is not a Misha signature model.



It is a Misha signature. Thats what the "MM" in the model name stands for: Misha Mansoor.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 31, 2014)

I dig the new model. Cheaper than the setius? Whats the base cost for a setius? Im.pumped.if this is gonna be around 1500


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> I dig the new model. Cheaper than the setius? Whats the base cost for a setius? Im.pumped.if this is gonna be around 1500



The base price on the Setius is $1750. No one knows the pricing of the Duvell yet.


----------



## nateispro (Feb 10, 2014)

i'm usually just a lurker here but does anyone have an idea if the Duvell will be offered in a 6 string as well as the 7?


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 10, 2014)

nateispro said:


> i'm usually just a lurker here but does anyone have an idea if the Duvell will be offered in a 6 string as well as the 7?



No idea yet I don't think. But knowing Mayones, I would say yes. They seem to offer both the Setius and Regius in 6, 7 & 8 string flavours now. So it makes sense to offer that with the Duvell too if it proves popular.


----------



## nateispro (Feb 10, 2014)

the.godfather said:


> No idea yet I don't think. But knowing Mayones, I would say yes. They seem to offer both the Setius and Regius in 6, 7 & 8 string flavours now. So it makes sense to offer that with the Duvell too if it proves popular.




That was kind of my mindset set too, but you never know!! i just want the damn thing to get officially released so i know how much stuff i need to sell off :lol


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2014)

nateispro said:


> i'm usually just a lurker here but does anyone have an idea if the Duvell will be offered in a 6 string as well as the 7?



Theres no info on the Duvell yet so no one can answer that for you just yet. It was just a prototype and much is still determined


----------



## Daeniel (Feb 10, 2014)

Me wants mine Duvell fast! 
Really cool shape imho, and the headstock already looks better that other Mayones model. I love the Setius but the headstock it's really mhe.


----------



## klami (Feb 10, 2014)

I own a Regius 7, and I just pulled the trigger on a Setius GTM 6 with the Antique Black Oil finish. June can not come fast enough.


----------



## Forte (Feb 10, 2014)

Setius GTM 6 Rezo
I found this one on Mayones site and I wonder if anyone of you knows something about it. For me it seems like a great idea, having a more acoustic in feel guitar, and it would be great if they made 7 string version. Hopefully if this one works they'll do. But do we have any more info than that on Mayo site?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Feb 10, 2014)

Zado said:


> because of the headstock I guess



This was it for me. I love the Setius up until the headstock. It's so well designed then "Hey lets throw this ugly ass thing at the top!" If the Setius had a different headstock I guarantee I would own one.


----------



## Zado (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## nateispro (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh I wish the duvell would be released soon haha I would love a regius 6 but I can afford one :cry:


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Feb 10, 2014)

Hopefully these are in the more affordable range, I can see a lot of people grabbing these up. Mayones make absolutely pristine instruments and they definitely could use some more recognition and buyers, though they are getting a lot more lately and it's well deserved. I hope one day to be able to walk into a music store and see a Setius/Regius next to a Modern Eagle or JEM, THAT would be amazing


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> I hope one day to be able to walk into a music store and see a Setius/Regius next to a Modern Eagle or JEM, THAT would be amazing



Your profile says you live in Massachusetts


----------



## Curt (Feb 11, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Royalties. Spec out your own custom and it will cost a fraction of what a signature model version is, even for basically the same specs. I also dont understand why more people dont consider the Setius. Its utter perfection in every way and costs way less.


 Especially now with hipshots being an option. I really want a setius with a hipshot... hnnnngh


----------



## Bounty (Feb 11, 2014)

These are actually pretty nice guitars. The Regius models surprised us this year. This old timer was surely impressed with the Mayones stuff


----------



## rreeves (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the details of these frets: *24 medium jumbo 18%NS Ferd Wagner 9665 2.64×1.20 mm (w×h)*

Are they harder than regular frets?


----------



## Curt (Feb 11, 2014)

rreeves said:


> Does anyone know the details of these frets: *24 medium jumbo 18%NS Ferd Wagner 9665 2.64×1.20 mm (w×h)*
> 
> Are they harder than regular frets?


They are just regular frets.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 11, 2014)

Can't wait for the Duvall. I hope its in the same price range as the Setius (same construction so here's hoping), because if so I'll be getting one for sure. Much better value than buying a production guitar over here.

I was planning on getting the Schecter Loomis signature, but not so much after seeing the European price. Another £100 to £200 for a Mayones? Stupid not to.


----------



## skcidrgross (Feb 13, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Awesome finish.



Some nice Mayones's here! 
rockhardguitars | eBay

Love those guitars!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 14, 2014)

rreeves said:


> Does anyone know the details of these frets: *24 medium jumbo 18%NS Ferd Wagner 9665 2.64×1.20 mm (w×h)*
> 
> Are they harder than regular frets?



Yes they are a slightly better quality/harder than generic frets.

Ferd wagner are who make jescar frets!!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2014)

Got our NAMM Regius 7 piece in today. Man, legendary. I was worried about Aftermaths in a maple/ash/ebony mix but it sounds surprisingly thick. Sucks its so expensive but what can ya do, right?


----------



## JP7 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Got our NAMM Regius 7 piece in today. Man, legendary. I was worried about Aftermaths in a maple/ash/ebony mix but it sounds surprisingly thick. Sucks its so expensive but what can ya do, right?



^ Did you guys get the Regius Pepper 7? Because if you did that was my favorite 7 at the show! I brought home the MM CW 6 string regius lovin it!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 15, 2014)

JP7 said:


> ^ Did you guys get the Regius Pepper 7? Because if you did that was my favorite 7 at the show! I brought home the MM CW 6 string regius lovin it!



Dude! I have a MM CW too. It sounds brutal.

How do you find the finish? Soft?


----------



## JP7 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Dude! I have a MM CW too. It sounds brutal.
> 
> How do you find the finish? Soft?



Ya as with all oil finishes they can be a little more sensitive than most finishes to pick scratches and buttons on clothes etc... But I really like how you know your hearing the wood there is no finish making the guitar resonate less and that is what attracted to me to this guitar is sounds so natural and really balanced. How much does your MM CW weigh mine is so light it's almost the first thing everyone comments one other than how nice it looks. Does yours have the blackhawks? Mine came with juggs.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 15, 2014)

JP7 said:


> Ya as with all oil finishes they can be a little more sensitive than most finishes to pick scratches and buttons on clothes etc... But I really like how you know your hearing the wood there is no finish making the guitar resonate less and that is what attracted to me to this guitar is sounds so natural and really balanced. How much does your MM CW weigh mine is so light it's almost the first thing everyone comments one other than how nice it looks. Does yours have the blackhawks? Mine came with juggs.



I haven't weighed mine but its certainly lighter than my standard setius 6. yes it has the standard ceramic blackhawks and they scream, the rhythm is also nice and dark/growly yet remains clear!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2014)

JP7 said:


> ^ Did you guys get the Regius Pepper 7? Because if you did that was my favorite 7 at the show! I brought home the MM CW 6 string regius lovin it!



Nah, we only bought one at the show and it was a Regius 7 with a AAAA quilt and crazy explosion burst looking finish. I posted it earlier in this thread, but you can check out "real life" pics on our site or Facebook page.

PS: May I ask why people buy the Misha Mansoor model or any artist model for that matter? It is sweet but one can just custom order an identical Mayones and pay WAY less due to the lack of artist up-charge involved. You can get any Regius with a claro walnut top and maple board. Not trying to be a dick, just wondering. It would be like if Ibanez had an identical model to the JEM7V available but they called it the RG7V instead and cost $2000 less.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 15, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Nah, we only bought one at the show and it was a Regius 7 with a AAAA quilt and crazy explosion burst looking finish. I posted it earlier in this thread, but you can check out "real life" pics on our site or Facebook page.
> 
> PS: May I ask why people buy the Misha Mansoor model or any artist model for that matter? It is sweet but one can just custom order an identical Mayones and pay WAY less due to the lack of artist up-charge involved. You can get any Regius with a claro walnut top and maple board. Not trying to be a dick, just wondering. It would be like if Ibanez had an identical model to the JEM7V available but they called it the RG7V instead and cost $2000 less.



Will they let you do this though?

I remember a thread a while back, a guy was trying to track down the 'fire' prototype guitar, since mayones wouldn't do a custom build with the same specs.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 15, 2014)

The Elements series was limited edition, IIRC, which might explain why they wouldn't build a replica. No idea about the signature vs custom equivalent thing though.

(Personally I'd just have them build me something similar, but the Misha guitars aren't exactly my cup of tea anyway- I like having a tone control)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Will they let you do this though?
> 
> I remember a thread a while back, a guy was trying to track down the 'fire' prototype guitar, since mayones wouldn't do a custom build with the same specs.



You can definitely just spec out a custom Mayones with the same specs as the MM for sure. I mean maybe get different pickups or something minor and you can always swap later. I understand if there was something unique about it that screamed "Bulb", but a Claro Walnut top? Thats fairly generic and common.


----------



## JP7 (Feb 15, 2014)

^ I guess what won me over was just the sound/playability of it. Since I was working the booth and tuned up guitars each day I just loved the way it sounded and connected with it. I have a 7 string Regius that I love too just happened to be feeling this particular one. But all of them were amazing in their own way! Wasn't so much worried about bulb but the jugg set in this guitar was really nice addition in this particular case.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2014)

JP7 said:


> ^ I guess what won me over was just the sound/playability of it. Since I was working the booth and tuned up guitars each day I just loved the way it sounded and connected with it. I have a 7 string Regius that I love too just happened to be feeling this particular one. But all of them were amazing in their own way! Wasn't so much worried about bulb but the jugg set in this guitar was really nice addition in this particular case.



Sweet. I've yet to play a Mayones that didn't impress me, but you're right they all are somewhat different. My favorite one so far I've experienced was actually a baritone Setius we got in a few months back.


----------



## JP7 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Sweet. I've yet to play a Mayones that didn't impress me, but you're right they all are somewhat different. My favorite one so far I've experienced was actually a baritone Setius we got in a few months back.



Ya I met some of your crew too Ben, Steph and Derek and everyone else from Axe Palace at NAMM they were super awesome! They loved Setius models too, and we talked about how a lot of people think because they are cheaper they are lower quality which is not the case at all. Like EBMM all the guitars are the same craftmanship. The MMCW I got came with the Master Built Collection certificate which was cool but is necessary.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2014)

JP7 said:


> Ya I met some of your crew too Ben, Steph and Derek and everyone else from Axe Palace at NAMM they were super awesome! They loved Setius models too, and we talked about how a lot of people think because they are cheaper they are lower quality which is not the case at all. Like EBMM all the guitars are the same craftmanship. The MMCW I got came with the Master Built Collection certificate which was cool but is necessary.



Nice nice


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 16, 2014)

I honestly loved every Mayones i have played, but they're just pretty darn expensive. I would gladly spend $3000 on something, but it has to be perfect, and given the fact Mayo sends about 6 - 7 guitars to the USA in total, it's very hard to find one you would spend that kind of money on.


----------



## narad (Feb 16, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> and given the fact Mayo sends about 6 - 7 guitars to the USA in total



A month?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I honestly loved every Mayones i have played, but they're just pretty darn expensive. I would gladly spend $3000 on something, but it has to be perfect, and given the fact Mayo sends about 6 - 7 guitars to the USA in total, it's very hard to find one you would spend that kind of money on.



Eh???

They send as many to the US as dealers order, they aren't limited runs or anything. Every single one has been perfect. It just depends on what specs/options you want. Its not like a Gibson where you have to play 15 of them in hopes to find the 2-3 that are really nice.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 16, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Sweet. I've yet to play a Mayones that didn't impress me, but you're right they all are somewhat different. My favorite one so far I've experienced was actually a baritone Setius we got in a few months back.



Would that be the same Setius 7 baritone model Mark from Periphery has?


----------



## JP7 (Feb 16, 2014)

^ Actually that guitar was brought in from Poland by the Mayones Bros and hand delivered to Mark H who came to our booth. It was a really nice guitar but it had some special pickups in it. Such a nice guitar and finish sounded great when Periphery played at NAMM it was an instrumental set.


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 16, 2014)

slap a floyd on that new model, and guaranteed ill buy it. I think it looks sick.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 17, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Your profile says you live in Massachusetts



Probably way out west somewhere in the Dragonlands.

I still have to make my way out to your store. I just have to coordinate with my rhythm guitarist one of these days (I'm pretty sure a buddy system would be necessary to go to your shop to walk away with life savings intact.)


----------



## Mayhew (Feb 17, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> I still have to make my way out to your store. I just have to coordinate with my rhythm guitarist one of these days (I'm pretty sure a buddy system would be necessary to go to your shop to walk away with life savings intact.)



That only works if your buddy isn't on SSO.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2014)

rockstarazuri said:


> Would that be the same Setius 7 baritone model Mark from Periphery has?



No, it was a baritone Setius 6-string with a birdseye maple fingerboard and black antique oiled finish. Was incredible. A fellow from NYC drove all the way here just to buy it.



The Hiryuu said:


> Probably way out west somewhere in the Dragonlands.
> 
> I still have to make my way out to your store. I just have to coordinate with my rhythm guitarist one of these days (I'm pretty sure a buddy system would be necessary to go to your shop to walk away with life savings intact.)



Haha yeah, come on by its a fun place. I just thought it was funny the dude was like "sigh, if only a place existed where one could see a Mayones hanging up next to a PRS and an Ibanez Prestige", know thats exactly how it is here, and then look and see it says hes in our state


----------



## Zado (Feb 18, 2014)

_Guitarists! Mayones Guitars Basses has built a custom Setius baritone 7-string for Mark - Roasted mahogany body & mahogany/maple 5-piece neck, flamed maple top in Antique Black Oil finish, Mark's DiMarzio protoype pickup set, Hipshot hardware, 27" inch scale. 
Photo by Nolly &#8212; con Mark Holcomb_


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 18, 2014)

^ this may be the first time ive seen a mayo that i felt like i absolutely NEED to have.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> ^ this may be the first time ive seen a mayo that i felt like i absolutely NEED to have.



Yeah, the Setius is where its at. Really don't vibe with Regius but the Setius are perfection in a guitar for me.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 19, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Eh???
> 
> They send as many to the US as dealers order, they aren't limited runs or anything. Every single one has been perfect. It just depends on what specs/options you want. Its not like a Gibson where you have to play 15 of them in hopes to find the 2-3 that are really nice.



I meant as in buying off the shelf, without having to order a custom.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll soon be ordering a regius with similar finish to that regius!


----------



## JP7 (Feb 20, 2014)

^ TEW aswell? That wood weighs nothing it's like 4.5 lbs for the whole guitar haha


----------



## lkoelker (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh wow!! Love the idea of taking the rounded headstock and cutaways of what the "typical Mayones guitar looks like and sharpening them. Gorgeous guitar too.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 20, 2014)

JP7 said:


> ^ TEW aswell? That wood weighs nothing it's like 4.5 lbs for the whole guitar haha



So what is their "Tonally enhanced wood"? 

Their website says;



> Wood processed with a strict combination of pressure, humidity and temperature to provide excellent durability, great stability and above all exquisite tonal properties.



Which seems a bit vague, I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> I meant as in buying off the shelf, without having to order a custom.



There is no "off the shelf". All Mayones guitars are custom built to order. The ones you may see in stock are just ones dealers such as myself decided to custom order for the hell of it


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 20, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> So what is their "Tonally enhanced wood"?



I'd say roasted; from the way they describe it on their website and Mark's new Setius with a roasted body.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 20, 2014)

Also, have you guys seen the new Setius GTM 6 Rezo?



Mayones said:


> *Setius GTM 6 Rezo * is the new approach to improve the resonance capabilities of electric guitars and basses made of natural timbers.
> The concept is based on the carbon frame, which creates a closed vibration loop encircling all the crucial elements of the guitar: nut, neck, neck-body joint, and bridge.
> This allows string vibrations to be transferred more freely and, as a result, the instrument offers more acoustic sound, better response to player&#8217;s articulation, and great sustain.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 21, 2014)

JP7 said:


> ^ TEW aswell? That wood weighs nothing it's like 4.5 lbs for the whole guitar haha



Yes a tew top and maybe body. 

Do you mean it makes the guitar really light??

I don't know to go with black binding or no binding?


----------



## JP7 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tonally Enhanced Wood is pressure and heat kilned until it is between 3-4% moisture content wood. The normal moisture content for mayones guitars is between 9-10% still very low but 3-4% is insanely light and resonant.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 22, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> There is no "off the shelf". All Mayones guitars are custom built to order. The ones you may see in stock are just ones dealers such as myself decided to custom order for the hell of it



I had no idea about that. Thanks.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Also, have you guys seen the new Setius GTM 6 Rezo?


and it can be yours for just a small fee of 7000 euros (i have no idea about the price just making a joke)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2014)

timbucktu123 said:


> and it can be yours for just a small fee of 7000 euros (i have no idea about the price just making a joke)



Mayones Setius models start at around $1700-1800 US, not that high for what it is


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 26, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Mayones Setius models start at around $1700-1800 US, not that high for what it is



I know i specced one out in your site and it was like 2500, I just wish when they offer hipshot on the setius. But The main reason I made That joke
Is because of the "carbon frame" which from
My experience means $$$$


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2014)

timbucktu123 said:


> I know i specced one out in your site and it was like 2500, I just wish when they offer hipshot on the setius. But The main reason I made That joke
> Is because of the "carbon frame" which from
> My experience means $$$$



The standard Mayones bridge on the Setius is excellent, no issues with them whatsoever. However they do offer the Setius with a Hipshot now actually. I will be updating my site to reflect that shortly.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 26, 2014)

I quite agree the setius tun-o-matic is great.

Would only be improved if it was locking as it falls out when you change the strings!

I might drill/tap mine and stick a grub screw it in to stop it coming out.


----------



## GXPO (Apr 10, 2014)

Just saw the Axe Palace Facebook page has been updated with Duvall prices..

https://www.facebook.com/AxePalace

It's the first post, my linking skills suck.. Looks alright price-wise, any idea on the European prices anyone?


----------



## Vigaren (Apr 10, 2014)

Oooooh I'm GASing out for a Duvall!!!!


----------

